# EVM - Enviromission Limited



## billhill (25 October 2006)

Interesting this solar energy junior has gone into a trading halt on the day the government anounces major funding for another solar project. i think about 100 million of 500 million from the governments environmental fund was handed out today. Maybe this company is going to get a slice of the pie.


----------



## YChromozome (25 October 2006)

billhill said:
			
		

> Maybe this company is going to get a slice of the pie.




Could do, although the more probable explanation is the press mentioned early today that a grant was given to a solar power plant but I don't think a name was mentioned. In early trade people thought it may of been EVM, hence they asked for a halt. The solar power plant is actually being built by solar systems (http://www.solarsystems.com.au/154MWVictorianProject.html)


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 February 2007)

Good news from U.S up 25% Today bout time Go alternative energies SWEET  
HOLD out old matey


----------



## Kieran (12 May 2007)

This certainly looks like an interesting company to be involved with. If I recall correctly, they were considering building a solar tower near Mildura in Australia. (Announcement dated 14/12/06 confirms this)

From what I can see though is a lot of hot air (oh very punny!) but no actual product. 5 years of development but they haven't actually built anything yet?

Quick bit of research and you dig up articles like this - http://www.smh.com.au/news/business/enviromission-seeks-a-handout/2005/12/05/1133631200657.html - like I said, it seems an interesting company but does interesting company = good investment, at this point in time?


----------



## ta2693 (12 May 2007)

Kieran said:


> This certainly looks like an interesting company to be involved with. If I recall correctly, they were considering building a solar tower near Mildura in Australia. (Announcement dated 14/12/06 confirms this)
> 
> From what I can see though is a lot of hot air (oh very punny!) but no actual product. 5 years of development but they haven't actually built anything yet?
> 
> Quick bit of research and you dig up articles like this - http://www.smh.com.au/news/business/enviromission-seeks-a-handout/2005/12/05/1133631200657.html - like I said, it seems an interesting company but does interesting company = good investment, at this point in time?




It is just interesting, but has no competitive edge. The record of its past performance is weak. He lose a big contract to his competitor Solor system. I agree the solar energy market cake is big but this one just too weak to get a decent piece of it.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (14 September 2007)

David Gelbaum Who is he? Apparently a billionaire 
Heres a bit of info 







> He has given more money to conservation causes in California than anyone else. His gifts have helped protect 1,179 square miles of mountain and desert landscapes, an area the size of Yosemite National Park.In manner and appearance, David Gelbaum has maintained a low profile for someone who can afford to give away hundreds of millions of dollars.
> 
> At age 55, retired from the rarefied world of Wall Street hedge funds, he lives in Newport Beach (Orange County) with his wife and two of his four children in a large home where visitors on occasion have mistaken him for the gardener. Bespectacled, 5-foot-5 and slightly built, he speaks softly, barely above a hoarse whisper. He drives a Honda Civic hybrid, wears jeans and T- shirts to business meetings and helps the kids clean up at the wilderness camp- outs he sponsors.
> 
> ...




Why do i talk of this fella you ask
Well on the 28th of August he and his wife became a substantial holder of EVM and as the announcements go have increased their holdings from 5.15% to 6.25% then to 7.28% and now sits at 9.15% 
 The Last three increases have happened within the month 
Apparently he owns 10% stake in DYE (dysol) aswell
Are they gonna just buy the company 
Yes i'm still holding: take a look at the graph (someone care to draw lines on it)   Could be on the verge of a Breakout (I aint no analyst you work it out) Or is it just returning to its former glory.

Below 3month and 1month


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 September 2007)

David Gelbaum increases his share holding in Enviromission from 9.15% to 10.16%. Only 89.84% to go:


----------



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

Current share prices - 11.5c


It is interesting Gelbaum is now involved with this company.


Check out this segment from Discovery Channel.


http://dsc.discovery.com/video/player.html?playerId=203711706&bclid=958525258


----------



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

Some interest this morning.

14c , up over 16%.




Good timing on my part, recently bought a few.


----------



## Kieran (8 October 2007)

moneymajix, that link does not work? It has put the ... in the URL, can you use the vB forum tool to put the link in?


----------



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

Kieran

I will attempt to fix it. 

The Discovery Channel segment is quite impressive - use of great graphics to show how the tower will look in the outback (400 miles from Sydney). Power for 100,000 homes without any coal burned. Equivalent of taking 90,000 cars off the road!


In the meantime, here is an interview from Boardroom radio in February with the CEO, in the meantime.

www.brr.com.au


http://www.brr.com.au/event/EVM/1674/18879


----------



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

Kieran

The link works now. Joey B. "fixed it".

Enjoy!



Need to do some research to see who the majority shareholders are.
I think the CEO, Davey, may hold quite a few.

BBL.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (8 October 2007)

Kieran said:


> moneymajix, that link does not work? It has put the ... in the URL, can you use the vB forum tool to put the link in?



This following link featured on enviromission this year.
This Year
And Back in the Day
Back in the Day
 Something while we wait for MagiX


----------



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

*Big*


You are ahead of me.

Thanks for posting.



The first segment you posted seems a longer version of the segment I posted. 


Your second segment was interesting, too, giving some explanation of how a solar tower works (although a little dated, maybe).

Higher the tower the more efficient it is.


----------



## osmosis (30 January 2008)

Back to 8c. Seems that tower has no funding to be built or is the share price just related to the general doom and gloom.


----------



## Purple XS2 (5 April 2009)

osmosis said:


> Back to 8c. Seems that tower has no funding to be built or is the share price just related to the general doom and gloom.




Share price has been holding fairly steady for the last few months, currently 0.055.

Mixed signals as to when/if/ever a solar tower is built in Australia - EVM has the property in SW NSW near Mildura, but seem to expect more progress in the USA than locally:

From the website:http://www.enviromission.com.au/irm/content/technology_technologyover.html
<quote>
_Close to 15% of EnviroMission's shareholders live in the district_ (ie Mildura and Wentworth Shire), _whilst the broader community has generally expressed encouragement for the project and the anticipated economic benefit expected to flow into the region as a result of development.

The region also forms an axis of the borders of three Australian States; Victoria, New South Wales, and South Australia.

Whilst EnviroMission now expects the first Solar Tower will be developed in the USA, it is felt international development will provide important leverage to increase development prospects in Australia. EnviroMission is seeking the strongest business case for development, and conditions in the USA support development ahead of Australia at this time._
</quote>

EVM has recently expanded its corporate profile in the USA (refer ASX announcements). Whether that translates into columns on the skyline is another matter.

EVM CEO Mr Roger Daley has recently acquired a substantial holding via his associated entities (refer ASX announcements).

Hmmmm, very interesting. I'm watching with interest.

Disclosure 1. I do not hold.
Disclosure 2. I am a Greenie.


----------



## Riddick (8 November 2009)

Quite a bit of action on this lately.

Recent announcements include:

* Given the green light to commence purchase negotiations for 2 x 200MW solar power stations in california.

* Some good press and profiling of the solar tower technology by a US financial services and investment bank.

Good price jump on low volume on Friday too.

Anyone holding or expecting any other big news?


----------



## Purple XS2 (6 March 2010)

Riddick said:


> Quite a bit of action on this lately....




Indeed there was in the lead up to Copenhagen: the 6-month chart from now looking back is one for the climate-wars history books:






Who knows, EVM may conjure up the opportunity to be in the right place at the right time, and actually turn into something.

Not for the foreseeable future, however, IMO.

P.


----------



## 134ben (2 April 2010)

Riddick said:


> Quite a bit of action on this lately.
> 
> Anyone holding or expecting any other big news?




News on negotiations with SCAPAs requirements will come soon. Roger Davey is a very approachable CEO. I suggest anyone with questions re EVM should contact him via their website. I did and I received a prompt reply.

They are actually gonna do it in Arizona. I'm in for a penny and it'll make me money. It's just a matter of how much.

Do some sniffing around it's all very interesting.


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 April 2010)

Riddick said:


> Given the green light to commence purchase negotiations for 2 x 200MW solar power stations in california.



I'm guessing that a number quoted in MW won't mean a lot to most, so to put it in perspective:

A typical large coal-fired plant is around 2000MW. For example, Loy Yang A in Victoria was originally built as 4 x 500MW, since uprated a bit. Next door is Loy Yang B, originally 2 x 500MW also uprated slightly since construction. This is Australia's largest brown coal-fired plant (and if you count all 6 units as one power station then it is the largest power station of any type in Australia).

Torrens Island A power station (Adelaide) is 480MW, the B station next to it is 800MW. Counting both plants, this is the largest gas-fired power station in Australia, and the largest power station of any type in SA.

Gordon hydro-electric power station in Tasmania is 432MW with an average output (the critical point in the context of a baseload integrated hydro system) of 160MW. This is the largest power station of any type in Tasmania, and the highest annual output of any non-fossil fuel plant in Australia.

Tumut 3 (Snowy Hydro) is rated at 1500MW peak output, the highest peak rating of any hydro plant in Australia. It's average output is only 66MW however - it's a peaking plant that is idle most of the time (in contrast to the hydro plants in Tas which were built for baseload operation).

Newport D, the power station with the tall chimney clearly visible from Melbourne CBD, is rated at 510MW from a single steam turbine unit (gas is the primary fuel but it can also burn oil).

Right now, the combined electrical load of Qld, NSW, ACT, Vic, Tas and SA is 21,843MW. That is being supplied predominantly from coal (black and brown) plus a bit of gas, hydro and wind.

So the 2 x 200MW proposed is certainly a significant power station but it's not huge in its own right. If it were built somewhere like SA or Tasmania then it would be locally a major energy source, but in the context of California it's not - it's just another medium size power station in a huge grid. 

Certainly a good start for the company to get something like that up and running though. 200MW is certainly a "proper" power station, nobody could deny that.


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 October 2010)

*Trading Halt* pending announcement of whether (or not) a USA power authority in California will agree to purchase power from a proposed solar tower. Halt expected to be lifted before trading opens Wednesday 27th (possibly sometime on 26th, but I would guess an overnight (Australian time) announcement will be issued.

See the EVM media release.

Which if the authority approves, I assume means : _"If you can build it and if you can produce power from it, we'll buy the output"_.

Approval would certainly be a major plus, but as yet there is neither tower nor money, so that's a couple of big "ifs".

Share price has had a good rise in recent days in anticipation. Will watch closely when trading resumes.

Discl: do not hold (yet).


----------



## piggybank (25 November 2013)

Up 100% in just over a month - 18% just today.


----------



## piggybank (26 November 2013)

Hopefully you were on-board today - closed at 9c (up 52%). Maybe the speeding ticket and the company's reply had something to do with it!!

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=EVM&E=ASX&N=659173


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 November 2013)

You have a very good eye piggy.  People might do well to watch your picks.


----------



## Anmar (4 December 2013)

3rd Dec 2013

EnviroMission advised that it has signed a landmark MOU with a Middle East base development entity with the capacity to own, build and operate multiple Solar Tower power stations in that region. The MOU proposes the commercialisation of Solar Tower power stations in the Middle East through the acquisition of exclusive regional development rights, and informs a heads of agreement (HOA) to that effect, to be executed on or before 1 March 2014. A condition precedent of the HOA is the placement of an initial US$1.5m investment in the company at AU$0.10 per ordinary security with an attaching AU$0.20 option (expiration date of 15 September 2016) on or before 1 March 2014. The company will also receive a one-off fee, an annual technology fee per Solar Tower power station, and equity and board representation on a special purpose Solar Tower development vehicle to be formed and capitalised by the developer under the HOA.


----------



## piggybank (4 December 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> You have a very good eye piggy.  People might do well to watch your picks.




Thanks for your kind words Gringotts Bank (what is the meaning of your username?).

Cheers
PB


----------



## Valued (21 December 2013)

How did this company manage to get 0 NTA. They must own something? Do they have a stapler that the shareholders can share? The director appears to own a computer. Maybe it's his personal one.


----------



## Miner (12 June 2019)

6 years absence on this thread. Need to put some story line I suppose.
Reason for this instigation on this thread a report came from Mac EWquity  this morning.
Speculative  OF COURSE.

https://mailchi.mp/macequity/emvision-asxemv-appoints-clinical-advisory-board?e=c55638b6af
But what I liked  the company vision on the website  : "We aim to *change the Stroke Care paradigm* and in doing so positively impact the lives of millions globally" .
Do not hold and learnt about this company only through Mac Equity. Doing own research however.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 June 2019)

Are you sure this is the same company?

Enviromission was trying to build a solar power station using the principle of rising hot air to drive otherwise fairly conventional turbines and generators. 

EmVision is in the medical field.

That's one awfully big change of focus if it's the same company.


----------



## Miner (13 June 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Are you sure this is the same company?
> 
> Enviromission was trying to build a solar power station using the principle of rising hot air to drive otherwise fairly conventional turbines and generators.
> 
> ...



@Smurf1976 
Thanks. 
Not sure if  my posting was on the same page. Probably not as I only checked the code. It could be the previous company ceased to operate and asx allocated the code to new medical company. 
Hi @Joe Blow  you may consider closing the thread for companies ceased to operate and block postings too. 
Thanks again @Smurf1976


----------

